# All of us need one of these



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.pootrapusa.com/

I'm getting an error now when I try to get to come up.

Can you believe someone is marketing this thing?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw that already. If you need that, you shouldn't get a large dog lol


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, great idea but could you imagine the looks you'd get with your dog running around attached to one of those things ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

O.M.G. Not sure what I think about that...at first I thought it was a blooper, but no, they're serious.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I almost cracked up when I received this.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is hilarious and kind of disgusting! People would really think I was a crazy dog lady with one of those contraptions attached to Abby.......lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wait till they come out with the pee trap...you know somoeone is working on it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor dog in that picture!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And your dog will love it too....*

This I seriously doubt. I can see mine running around the house trying to get it off!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my husband actually got mad...*

he thinks it is animal abuse!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Believe it or not, I can almost see buying this for our 14 year old lab. He has not been able to hold it inside the house (or even on the deck) now for about a year, so he has basically been spending most of the summer in the back yard as we were tired of cleaning up after him. I have even made jokes about getting him a horse bag! The problem we would have is that unless you were right there when he did his business, he would be walking around with that behind him, and can you imagine if he sat down on it? Yuck! I can't wait to send that to my BIL who has the sister to our lab. She has even gone when she is eating! :redface: Poor babies . . . they do need a diaper at times. They have turned into geriatric doggies in that area, but are still sweet as can be. Sorry for the graphic description, but even then I doubt we'd resort to that!!

:fear::fear::fear:


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

That commercial was hilarious! We actually could have used one for our geriatric dog, Jackson, as he was also not able to hold it. But I agree, I can't imagine the dogs would like that thing attached to their butt and if they sat down, eeww!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you check out the Gallery???? rofl
Loki would be rolling around, digging and chewing it off : )


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! No Way! That thing is embarrassing!


----------

